
John Horton Conway: the world’s most charismatic mathematician - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/23/john-horton-conway-the-most-charismatic-mathematician-in-the-world
======
ColinWright
2015 (but relevant, and accurately reflects the man I knew)

